#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Wom5000 o "produto nacional" - problema em ponto a ponto

## lucasgalera

PONTO A PONTO BRIDGE COM INTELBRAS WOG212 FOI SUBSTITUIDO POR WOM5000
PORTANTO COMEÇA OS PROBLEMAS

DISTANCIA 750 metros (seta nas cpe e pula pra 800m automatico. ok)
VISADA LIVRE
LINK:15MBPS
EQUIPAMENTO WOM5000 (APENAS, SEM i E SEM MIMO) (POSSUI CONECTOR SMA)

PRIMEIRO FUI AO SITE ATUALIZAR O FIRMWARE DOS RÁDIOS, ENCONTRO A PÁGINA WOM5000 (SEM I ) COM DOIS FIRMWARES
O WOM5000 8.4 AP E WOM5000 8.4

NÃO ENCONTRO INSTRUÇÕES QUE PODERIA SER FACILMENTE ANEXADA A BAIXO DOS DOWNLOADS.

LIGO NO SUPORTE (10 MINUTOS DE ESPERA) ATENTENDE ME ORIENTA QUE NA CPE AP EU COLOCO O FIRMWARE AP E NA CPE
CLIENTE EU COLOCO O SEM AP.

OK MUITO SIMPLES, APESAR DE NAS OUTRAS MARCAS SER TUDO EM UM.

CONFIGURO OS RÁDIOS, REGISTRO OS MAC TUDO CERTO.
( ATÉ POR QUE EU JÁ REALIZEI DIVERSOS PONTO A PONTO COM UBIQUITI E JÁ USEI WOG 212 OUTRA LINHA INTELBRAS )

ESCOLHI UM CANAL SEM INTERFERENCIA, COM BASE NO SITE SURVEY DOS DOIS RÁDIOS E NA FERRAMENTA DE VERIFICAÇÃO DE ESPECTRO DA UBIQUITI DE OUTRO RÁDIO.

AO REALIZAR A CONFIGURAÇÃO DO APONTAMENTO PERCEBO O SEGUINTE DETALHE,

QUANDO A POTENCIA ESTÁ MENOR QUE 20 DBM O EQUIPAMENTO PERDE O SINAL DO OUTRO RÁDIO (NORMAL) (OU NÃO PELA DISTANCIA?)

E QUANDO ESTÁ EM 20 DBM O CCQ ESTABILIZA EM 95 A 100% , MAS O SINAL FICA -70 -73 -75
E NÃO MANTEM 75% DA VELOCIDADE DESEJADA

QUANDO SUBO A POTENCIA PARA 21 22 24 O SINAL MELHORA PARA -60 . A VELOCIDADE TRAVA NOS 15MEGAS/1MB DO MEU LINK
MAS O CCQ COMEÇA A OCILAR DE 95 A 75 %
E
A LATENCIA NOS TESTES DE VELOCIDADE E NOS JOGOS ONLINE FICA HORRIVEL.




ALGUNS COMPANHEIROS JÁ ME FALARAM QUE O PROBLEMA SE CHAMA INTELBRAS

EU NÃO SOU "HATER" ACHO QUE DEVEMOS VALORIZAR O MERCADO BRASILEIRO,(ATÉ POR ISSO NÃO COMPREI MIKROTIK OU UBIQUITI APESAR DE JÁ TER USADO E CONFIAR) 
TENHO OUTROS EQUIPAMENTOS INTELBRAS COMO TELEFONES ETC. E FUNCIONAM MUITO BEM.

SEI QUE A INTELBRAS VE A MAIORIA DOS POSTS DESTE FORUM E PEÇO QUE OS MEMBROS TAMBÉM COMENTEM POSSÍVEIS SOLUÇÕES PARA MEU PROBLEMA, MUITO OBRIGADO PELA OPORTUNIDADE DE ESCREVER ESTE TÓPICO!


EDIT: ALÉM DISTO FUI AO SITE PROCURAR OS FIRMWARES E NÃO ENCONTRO O EQUIPAMENTO QUE TENHO SEM I E SEM MIMO, http://www.intelbras.com.br/empresar...os-outdoor/cpe
E EXISTIA POIS BAIXEI PELO LINK http://www.intelbras.com.br/empresar...r/cpe/wom-5000
E NÃO TEM NENHUMA INSTRUÇÃO DO QUE FAZER

----------


## orlandosbfz

Possuo um pont a ponto com duas CPEs WOM5000 antigas,300 metros,sinal -45 e fazendo testes chega a 60mb.

----------


## edvandonet

Cara, eu acho que tem algum problema ai nesse alinhamento ou no fresnel, sei lá, nessa distancia pela teoria deveria pegar legal. Já tive problemas com intelbras novas como descrito aqui https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=190384 .

----------


## lucasgalera

> Possuo um pont a ponto com duas CPEs WOM5000 antigas,300 metros,sinal -45 e fazendo testes chega a 60mb.


o sr pode me mandar um print das configurações do ap e do cliente e qual firmware está usando, eu agradeço, obrigado!

----------


## lucasgalera

> Cara, eu acho que tem algum problema ai nesse alinhamento ou no fresnel, sei lá, nessa distancia pela teoria deveria pegar legal. Já tive problemas com intelbras novas como descrito aqui https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=190384 .


kkk te dou as duas wom5000 em uma nano station ou airgrid rsrs
pior que a visada está perfeita e a distancia é muito curta e tenho que setar uma alta potencia

----------


## edvandonet

Intelbras na minha rede nunca mais meu nobre. Vou ja anunciar 10wom 5000 que tenho aqui. Quero nem ver mais

----------


## orlandosbfz

Estão no interior e eu tô na capital,só quando eu for pra lá novamente.
Mas são duas cpes antigas,o firmware acho que é original,estão em bridge. 
Na verdade a internet lá é de apenas 2mb,mas fazendo teste entre as duas antenas chegou a 60mb.

----------


## lucasgalera

> Estão no interior e eu tô na capital,só quando eu for pra lá novamente.
> Mas são duas cpes antigas,o firmware acho que é original,estão em bridge. 
> Na verdade a internet lá é de apenas 2mb,mas fazendo teste entre as duas antenas chegou a 60mb.


e voce precisou de um firmware diferente em cada uma?

----------


## lucasgalera

> Intelbras na minha rede nunca mais meu nobre. Vou ja anunciar 10wom 5000 que tenho aqui. Quero nem ver mais


to vendo também. eu preferi o "PRODUTO NACIONAL" e pelo jeito me FU

----------


## lucasgalera

@*Suporte Intelbras* @*Suporte Intelbras* Estou aguardando sua resposta, obrigado

----------


## orlandosbfz

Negativo,as duas tem o mesmo firmware.
Quando eu for lá eu vejo e faço os prints

----------


## lucasgalera

> Negativo,as duas tem o mesmo firmware.
> Quando eu for lá eu vejo e faço os prints


ué, no suporte intelbras (telefone) me dizem que tenho que usar firmware 8.4-ap no AP e no CLIENTE só o 8.4 (sem ap)
e por incrivel no firmware ap não tem função cliente e no firmware sem ap não tem função ap

----------


## orlandosbfz

Lá eu lembro que tem as opções de AP,CLIENTE e outros

----------


## meyknho

@*lucasgalera*

Link com os firmwares divulgado aqui mesmo no forum.

https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=190234

OBS: Após atualizar as WOM, recomendo resetar e depois reconfigurar as antenas, se for possível.

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## lucasgalera

> @*lucasgalera*
> 
> Link com os firmwares divulgado aqui mesmo no forum.
> 
> https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=190234
> 
> OBS: Após atualizar as WOM, recomendo resetar e depois reconfigurar as antenas, se for possível.
> 
> Att, Aleff Meykson


veja que tem os arquivos 8.4 e ap_8.4
a intelbras me recomendou instalar um em cada

Tipo de Arquivo: zip wom5000_8.4.zip (4,08 MB, 41 visualizações)
Tipo de Arquivo: zip wom5000_ap_8.4.zip (4,06 MB, 33 visualizações)

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> PONTO A PONTO BRIDGE COM INTELBRAS WOG212 FOI SUBSTITUIDO POR WOM5000
> PORTANTO COMEÇA OS PROBLEMAS
> 
> DISTANCIA 750 metros (seta nas cpe e pula pra 800m automatico. ok)
> VISADA LIVRE
> LINK:15MBPS
> EQUIPAMENTO WOM5000 (APENAS, SEM i E SEM MIMO) (POSSUI CONECTOR SMA)
> 
> PRIMEIRO FUI AO SITE ATUALIZAR O FIRMWARE DOS RÁDIOS, ENCONTRO A PÁGINA WOM5000 (SEM I ) COM DOIS FIRMWARES
> ...



Olá lucasgalera,

Primeiramente, obrigado por acreditar na industria nacional, são pessoas com esse tipo de visão que nos inspiram a cada vez mais trazer produtos com qualidade e preço justo, tenha em mente que sempre estaremos a disposição tanto em questão de garantia de produto e suporte técnico.

O equipamento WOM 5000 está fora de linha, por esta razão ele não aparece na busca do site, porem todos os documentos e firmwares do equipamento podem ser encontrados em http://www.intelbras.com.br/downloads.

Realmente os equipamentos WOM 5000 e WOM 5000i possuem uma versão de firmware para AP e uma para cliente, isso se fez necessário devido a limitação de memória e implementação do IPv6 nestes equipamentos, os equipamentos WOM 5000 MiMo e toda linha WOM 5A já não tem essa diferenciação de firmwares entre AP e cliente.

Sobre seu caso em específico precisamos de algumas informações para identificarmos o problema, por gentileza nos responda;
Qual a distância entre os equipamentos?
No momento, qual a potência dos rádios?
No momento, quanto de sinal está sendo apresentado no AP e no cliente?

Se preferir nos envie os prints das telas de status e das telas de configuração wireless, vamos tentar resolver por aqui, caso não consigamos, podemos lhe disponibilizar um analista para auxiliá-lo.

----------


## Valdemilson

cara, aumenta a potencia pro maximo e configura o mcs no ap pra melhorar o ccq e o ping

----------


## Valdemilson

ou vc pode estar na polarizaçaõ errada, tente alterar entre vertical e horizontal

----------


## lucasgalera

> Olá lucasgalera,
> 
> Primeiramente, obrigado por acreditar na industria nacional, são pessoas com esse tipo de visão que nos inspiram a cada vez mais trazer produtos com qualidade e preço justo, tenha em mente que sempre estaremos a disposição tanto em questão de garantia de produto e suporte técnico.
> 
> O equipamento WOM 5000 está fora de linha, por esta razão ele não aparece na busca do site, porem todos os documentos e firmwares do equipamento podem ser encontrados em http://www.intelbras.com.br/downloads.
> 
> Realmente os equipamentos WOM 5000 e WOM 5000i possuem uma versão de firmware para AP e uma para cliente, isso se fez necessário devido a limitação de memória e implementação do IPv6 nestes equipamentos, os equipamentos WOM 5000 MiMo e toda linha WOM 5A já não tem essa diferenciação de firmwares entre AP e cliente.
> 
> Sobre seu caso em específico precisamos de algumas informações para identificarmos o problema, por gentileza nos responda;
> ...


Qual a distância entre os equipamentos?
750m
No momento, qual a potência dos rádios?
20dbm em ambos
No momento, quanto de sinal está sendo apresentado no AP e no cliente?
-70 -75 no ap e no cliente. mas quando subo a potencia e ajusto para melhorar o sinal em -60 o ccq baixa tanto que impossibilita o acesso

"Primeiramente, obrigado por acreditar na industria nacional, são pessoas com esse tipo de visão que nos inspiram a cada vez mais trazer produtos com qualidade e preço justo, tenha em mente que sempre estaremos a disposição tanto em questão de garantia de produto e suporte técnico." 

então troca os meus wom5000 por mimo ai eu acredito na tal industria brasileira.

por que coloquei airgrid de cliente e nanostation de ap e ficou perfeito ccq 100% TRAVADO e sinal -57 com potencia baixa e ambos também são siso

----------


## lucasgalera

> ou vc pode estar na polarizaçaõ errada, tente alterar entre vertical e horizontal


testei ambas as polarizações e deixei na menos pior e ainda está desta forma, quanto a potencia, como mencionei quando subo o ccq piora

----------


## orlandosbfz

Aqui estão as minhas duas CPEs WOM5000 fazendo um ponto a ponto:

Em 20mhz
https://i.postimg.cc/rydDNcrY/cliente-20mhz.jpg

Em 40mhz
https://i.postimg.cc/WtLLM0kj/cliente-40mhz.jpg

Sinal
https://i.postimg.cc/C5fpBcdm/cliente-sinal-20mhz.jpg

AP
https://i.postimg.cc/QtC3s8DL/ap-20mhz.jpg

Me enganei,os firmwares são diferentes como podem ver nos prints.
A distância é de aproximadamente 300 metros,com uma pequena árvore sem folhas no meio.

----------


## orlandosbfz

> testei ambas as polarizações e deixei na menos pior e ainda está desta forma, quanto a potencia, como mencionei quando subo o ccq piora


Aqui o sinal fica um pouco ruim se aumento a potência,acredito que só seja necessário em distâncias maiores.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Qual a distância entre os equipamentos?
> 750m
> No momento, qual a potência dos rádios?
> 20dbm em ambos
> No momento, quanto de sinal está sendo apresentado no AP e no cliente?
> -70 -75 no ap e no cliente. mas quando subo a potencia e ajusto para melhorar o sinal em -60 o ccq baixa tanto que impossibilita o acesso
> 
> "Primeiramente, obrigado por acreditar na industria nacional, são pessoas com esse tipo de visão que nos inspiram a cada vez mais trazer produtos com qualidade e preço justo, tenha em mente que sempre estaremos a disposição tanto em questão de garantia de produto e suporte técnico." 
> 
> ...


Olá lucasgalera,

Para uma distância de 750 metros com os equipamentos (WOM 5000 12 dBi) configurados com 20 dBm de potência teria que lhe dar um sinal de pelo menos 62 dBm, seria o caso de verificar o apontamento, visada e se o canal utilizado está limpo.

Se preferir podemos lhe disponibilizar um analista para um auxílio via telefone.

----------

